
Dame Fortune - lermontov
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/luck/dame-fortune
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Larry Niven tossed out the idea of "selected lucky" humans, because somewhen
in the future you'd have to win a state lottery to reproduce (because of
indefinite life extension and whatnot.)

~~~
jondubois
Probably AI will simulate the mind of every possible living creature so that
every possible form of life will exist simultaneously.

It will probably start simulating organisms that have the simplest DNA first
(since there are fewer possible permutations to simulate) and it will work its
way up to long and complex DNA strands (including all possible permutations of
human DNA), then will will simulate DNA of more advanced creatures which we
can't even imagine... That essentially sounds like evolution.

Maybe our universe is already a simulation (maybe which is itself inside
another simulation)... Like in the movie "The Matrix" except with infinite
recursion.

~~~
Paul_S
Try the film the 13th floor.

~~~
rbl
Or try World on a Wire (Welt am Draht) ;)

